# Ceramic Paint Protection



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone had it done?
I'm having the R8 detailed next week and I've the option of having it put on as part of the process.
Its not cheap at an extra £500 - but I'm told its good for up-to 5 years and sits over the paint work.

I have to say, I'm HATING the black with a passion, its too much effort and looks crappy 99% of the time.
Will this help keep it looking just cleaned?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No, it won't. Well, maybe slightly depending on its electrostatic properties, but don't expect anything miraculous. Depending on how hydrophobic it is you may find the car a little more "self-cleaning" given sufficient rain, and generally easier to clean. Ceramic finishes are supposedly more resistant to swirl marks due to their hardness.

£500 _extra _seems very steep though given that they'll get trade prices on the product, use maybe a tenner's worth and should be able to do the whole car in less time than it would take to wax it.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

What are they using - G3 or CQuartz?...and for £500 extra!!

I've had a dabble with G3, tho' not tried CQuartz, came away distinctly unimpressed and felt "had" as I generally do about the latest, greatest, you'll never need anything anything else product. I daresay there are a few others of similar ilk available now and with my jaundiced POV on such products, they'll not be any better. Something you wipe on out of a bottle just doesn't cut it with me.

As a small point of interest not too far removed from what your £500 is expected/promised to give you....Mercedes came up with some sort of ceramic based paint system for their cars a few years ago - claimed to be "scratchproof", it wasn't; nor was it swirl resistant. It marked just as readily as normal paint, but it was bloody hard work attempting to remove swirls and light scratches - so hard, that I only did one and refused the remainder.
If this treatment that your contemplating spending an excessive amount (IMO) on behaves the same as the Merc paint, then I'd suggest you keep your cash in your pocket :wink:

If your worried about chips/marks to your front end, you'd be better off investing in a decent paint protection film...the latest materials are just about invisible and a good installer will wrap around edges so there will no visible sight lines.The rest of it - the joys of owning a black car in crappy winter weather 

Dave


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cheers Dave, i'll give it a miss and get the paintshield stuff i had on the RS applied to the front.
Saves with one hand, spends with the other.....

I'm hoping 8hours of cleaning/polishing will keep the car straight until the summer.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I am surprised you are having a full detail at this time of year, still good chance of bad weather and all the crap on the road that goes with it, I will be machining the car around April ready for summer


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I just wanted to make sure no problems on the car and i'd marked it messing - so wanted the swirls out.
but you're right, looks like crap again now..

Post clean pic.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> I just wanted to make sure no problems on the car and i'd marked it messing - so wanted the swirls out.
> but you're right, looks like crap again now..
> 
> Post clean pic.


Sorry but that is f#####king drop dead 8) 8) 8) 8) the only R8 that I would have


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

No side air scoops?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah it has side things. its just hard to see in the photos


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Will you be bringing it to any shows this year ??? Please pretty please  and with sugar on top


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, i dont normally attend shows.
Never say never though...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I just wanted to make sure no problems on the car and i'd marked it messing - so wanted the swirls out.
> but you're right, looks like crap again now..
> 
> Post clean pic.


That looks really nice. Really, really nice.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Heard some grim stories with ceramic protection. If the R8 were mine I'd rather pocket the extra £500 and have a few layers of a Zaino Z2 sealant applied.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Tosh have a look at wolfs chemicals they do something similar and I am sure it's not £500 :?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

^ As above - christ knows where they've plucked £500 from.

A Gtecniq C1 ceramic coating is £37 for a bottle and application is straight forward. I think your being baffled with science a bit tbh. :roll: :-|


----------

